# Garnet "Raven" Model GW15-TR Schematic



## wx2buzz (Apr 15, 2010)

hi,

i'm tryin hard to find shematic for my Garnet Stencil amp model GW15-TR . Brand was Raven, powered by two 12AX7 as preamp and one single 6V6 as power tube. Has Volume,Tone, tremolo and Reverb but my unit was modified and Tremolo and reverb doesn't work now. so it's impossible to fixe them without shematic.

i hope maybe you have the shematic i am searching or know where can i get it.

please write me back to my personnal adress: [email protected]
NB: sorry for my poor english level, i usually speak french.

thanks for your interest.

David
Montreal,QC


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Bonjour David,
You could try posting your question on the Garnet amps Yahoo group : garnet-amps : For fans/owners of Garnet guitar amps
There appears to be a lot of support available there.
Bonne chance,
John


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> Bonjour David,
> You could try posting your question on the Garnet amps Yahoo group : garnet-amps : For fans/owners of Garnet guitar amps
> There appears to be a lot of support available there.
> Bonne chance,
> John


Just a note for other forum users. DON'T join that group ask anything about schematics. I saw the info in this thread and thought I'd go ask about a schematic for an old Garnet amp I recently bought. Because I had the nerve to say I couldn't afford the $55 book they started pushing on me though to 'support' them, I basically got accused of being a freeloader. Definitely not what I consider a friendly group.

If there were single schematics for sale and it would support Garnet in any way buying them, I gladly would. Having to buy a $55 book for a single schematic is ridiculous though. And getting that kind of response for not being able to afford a $55 book is even more ridiculous.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have that book, I can try and scan the schematic. I think I have a scanner at work. Give me a day or two, and if there is anyone else that needs a scan of a garnet schematic let me know.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

wx2buzz, you've got mail. G15TR schematic sent. If anybody else wants it let me know.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Just a note for other forum users. DON'T join that group ask anything about schematics. I saw the info in this thread and thought I'd go ask about a schematic for an old Garnet amp I recently bought. Because I had the nerve to say I couldn't afford the $55 book they started pushing on me though to 'support' them, I basically got accused of being a freeloader. Definitely not what I consider a friendly group.
> 
> If there were single schematics for sale and it would support Garnet in any way buying them, I gladly would. Having to buy a $55 book for a single schematic is ridiculous though. And getting that kind of response for not being able to afford a $55 book is even more ridiculous.


I responded on the group to try and help you out. The response to your request was bizarre and not in the spirit of the group. Hope you give us (it) a second chance.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dtsaudio said:


> wx2buzz, you've got mail. G15TR schematic sent. If anybody else wants it let me know.


dtsaudio if you are able to send me one for the Tripper P.A., that would be fantastic. Thanks.

tarynor_garnett, ya it was kind of odd. It's a moderated group, so if an admin took exception to someone asking for a schematic I don't know why they even published the post. Not to mention there are dozens of similar requests on there.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

> dtsaudio if you are able to send me one for the Tripper P.A., that would be fantastic. Thanks.


Sorry, that's one I don't have.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> Just a note for other forum users. DON'T join that group ask anything about schematics. I saw the info in this thread and thought I'd go ask about a schematic for an old Garnet amp I recently bought. Because I had the nerve to say I couldn't afford the $55 book they started pushing on me though to 'support' them, I basically got accused of being a freeloader. Definitely not what I consider a friendly group.


From what I could read into the thread on the Garnet forum this was a misunderstanding. Online discussions lack the cues we're used to in face-to-face conversations, like tone and body language. I requested a schematic there some time ago and received it without any hassle.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

JHarasym said:


> From what I could read into the thread on the Garnet forum this was a misunderstanding. Online discussions lack the cues we're used to in face-to-face conversations, like tone and body language. I requested a schematic there some time ago and received it without any hassle.


If you look up several recent posts asking advice on there, you can see the same reply telling people to buy that book. Eventually other users participate and actually give advice. I didn't really notice until I started looking through other posts on there and saw constant mention of the book.

I have no problem with someone making people aware that the book is out there. But there is definitely a feeling that it's 'pushed' on you. And that is reenforced when you end up getting dismissive replies because you say you don't require the book. A lot of other people who are regular members took exception to the replies I got as well. The thread kind of blew up.

But I stand by my statement that there are some users there who seem to be giving grief and basically accusing of freeloading for asking for schematics rather than buying a book. Which is incredibly annoying when they have no rules saying not to ask for schematics. Either they should just not allow the posts, or if they have no problem with them, tell a couple of members to stop answering posts with 'go buy this book'.

I don't really think that's unreasonable.


----------



## wx2buzz (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi again,

It's a bit late to tell it but i would like to thank everyone that Help me with this schematic. I've fix my amp and i'm very Happy with it. To answer who's designate me as a "freeloaders", i've just need one schematic, not over 100. You know what, I Finally buy the book because it's a wonderful book to learn about Tube amp and 60's 70's area circuitry. If at the time, i've could buy that only schematic from garnet, i would did it. I buy the book to learn, i had not buy it if it was for an only one schematic.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I used to frequent that group too, they were a really nice, helpful bunch of folks. Pete Thiessen is a great guy

that sounds odd, but at least you got a schem & fixed your amp up ok 

ps I have the Gar Gillies book, it is an excellent read & great reference on some cool, unique amps.....three cheers for Gar!!


----------

